# Favorite food to watch your P's eat?



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

Personally, I like to watch my reds eat floating pellets better than anything else I feed them. I've seen them eat too many goldfish so the shock factor has worn off. Watching them eat shrimp is even more boring since it's gone before I can blink. Floating pellets, on the other hand, is pretty cool to watch. I put in a nice sized scoop of them into the tank, then sit back and watch them dart to the surface, grab a pellet, then dart back down to the bottom, all in under a second. Just wondering what you guys like watching your P's eat.

This is the best pic i could get of them eating the pellets. They're just too effing fast for the camera.
View attachment 81284


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

flakes for me :nod: 
They pull of a great white shark manuver. They siwm under it then swim back up form under the flakes. makes alot of splashes.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

shrimp


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

earthworms


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Silversides


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Shoplifters from my store


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

one large thawed whole fish for a bunch of p's is my favorite thing to watch.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with you OneEye, pellets rocks! It sounds boring, but its really entertaining to watch.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

yea pellets are fun i also feed mine flake which is cool and also krill is funny too


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> Personally, I like to watch my reds eat floating pellets better than anything else I feed them. I've seen them eat too many goldfish so the shock factor has worn off. Watching them eat shrimp is even more boring since it's gone before I can blink. Floating pellets, on the other hand, is pretty cool to watch. I put in a nice sized scoop of them into the tank, then sit back and watch them dart to the surface, grab a pellet, then dart back down to the bottom, all in under a second. Just wondering what you guys like watching your P's eat.
> 
> This is the best pic i could get of them eating the pellets. They're just too effing fast for the camera.
> View attachment 81284


How big are your p's, im surprised they still eat the pellets. I used to feed them pellets but now that they are around the 4 inch mark ive been givin them shrimp more often, i think its fun to watch them all ripping a shrimp apart. earthworms are also cool... they eat worms like spaghetti










as for live, i will throw in a large goldfish or koi, but very rare for that to happen.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

live mouse is the best







the first time i was ganna feed my piranha a mouse i felt sorry for him







the little mouse would look at me, and he looked sad. so i keeped him.:nod: then the next day i was petting him and he bite me! grrrrrrrrr!!!, i was pissed!







so i throw his ungratful ass to my 6 inch red belly







the mouse got his legs cut off







and his guts were out, and blood was squiting out. then i kind of felt sorry for him again


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Are those hikari gold pellets?
how big are the p's?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hikari gold pelets


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> Are those hikari gold pellets?
> how big are the p's?


Yes, they are Hikari Cichlid Gold floating type pellets with colour enhancing formula. I'm currently using the medium size of pellets. I find that this size is the easiest for my fish to eat. I've been feeding them these every since I had them when they were 1.5". The guy at the LFS also had P's and told me they loved the pellets so I tried them. I guess they've grown fond of them. Before putting any in the tank, I would hold the bag up to the glass for a few seconds and make sure they all see it, then drop in a good amount that they can finish. Now, everytime I hold the bag up to the glass, they all go straight to the top of the water, just waiting for me to drop them in. They are currently in the 6.5"-7" range and still love them.

Edit: If i can get my hands on a digital camcorder, I'll try and post a video of them in a pellet feeding frenzy. If you've never seen it, it's awesome to watch.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Mine are 2-3" and love the cichlid gold also, except i use the mini size. I tried the cichlid staple (the green ones) and they won't even touch them. I agree, it's definitely the most entertaining non-live food to watch them eat.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

live food


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

When my reds were little (2") I used to love to watch them attack goldfish. Since the goldfish I fed them were around 4" it was entertaining to see 4 or 5 of them rip one apart. Now that most of them are around 7" - 8", it's difficult and expensive to feed them 1' - 1 1/2' koi. But pellets are entertaining as well. Too bad only one of my reds attack pellets.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

teamevil said:


> live mouse is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Goldfish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Floating pellets here as well: it's awesome to see them speed towards the surface to swallow a pellet


----------



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

i dont have a piranha yet, but getting a S.Compressus soon, but my favorite food to feed to my oscar is ghost shrimp......i have a ghost shrimp feeder tank and when i get bored i throw in about 25 ghosties, oscar rips the tank apart knocking over wood, plants, and wrecking havoc on those shrimp..... lol after hes picked apart the shrimp i do a small water change cause the are ghosties limbs and body parts lying around


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

IMO if you wanna see a mouse get ripped apart and squirt blood, you need to see a shrink. My fav to feed to my elong is feeders, i like it when they get away a couple of times but then run out of luck.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

teamevil said:


> live mouse is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Live goldfish(big ones)







View attachment 82680
View attachment 82681


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

franks said:


> Live goldfish(big ones)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should post a video of my irritans owning a red


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

HAHAHAH nice one ex0


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the best feeding I ever had was feeding a koi to one of my old Geryi. Just watching the Geryi hunt and track the koi around the tank was crazy. Geryi have this weird "strike" they do when they attack, lower head, and BOOM they bite the fish in half.

After that would be 10 gold spilos and a piece of shrimp. They fight over it, rip it up and steal it from each other. Food hits the water, drops 5 inches and they're all over it.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Shoplifters from my store


lol nice shoplifters will be tossed in with a bunch of hungry piranha 
that would make a great sign


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

You got another pellet fann here, I also feed my piranhas Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets I love it how they come to the surface and there red bellies just shine, they also enjoy pellets alot


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Something big so they all fighting over the food. Nothing live unless they cant eat the whole thing.


----------

